# Wow, Bath the new home of Fantasy?



## dwndrgn (Apr 15, 2004)

From the website http://www.sfcrowsnest.com


[font=verdana, arial, sans-serif]*Bath hosts a 'Fantasy week' with the British Fantasy Society next month.*[/font]

[font=verdana, arial, sans-serif]Good news. Next month, Bath Central Library is hosting, in conjunction with the British Fantasy Society, a 'Fantasy week'. 

This will take place from the 17th-23rd May 2004, and events include: Katherine Roberts at 2pm on the Friday 21st doing a reading and talk, Juliet McKenna holding a writers workshop on the Saturday, and Mike Chinn and Ron Tiner doing an introduction to and how to get into graphic novels piece on the Sunday. 

Workshops will cost £10 each. For more details and/or to book you can e-mail the organiser, Vicky, over at aunico@hotmail.com 

Further gumff on the week is also available on the BFS website over at www.britishfantasysociety.org.uk

Bath is also of course the home of SFX, the UK's best selling glossy SF&F magazine. Is this sleepy town now the science fiction centre of the UK? Now there's a thought.







[/font]

_[font=verdana, arial, sans-serif]07 Apr 2004 by JessicaMartin[/font]_
[font=verdana, arial, sans-serif]0 comments[/font]​


----------



## nemogbr (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the information dwndrgn, I would like to go to Bath again and that would be a pretty good reason.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 17, 2004)

That sounds good.... I was in Bath just a few weeks ago, it's really nice if you like the Romans and/or Jane Austen. There's something similar happening in Cambridge soon as well, I don't know whether I might go to that one or not. Can't find the address at the moment.


----------

